# BREW B QUE COOK-OFF REGISTRATION EXTENDED!



## brewbque (May 17, 2012)

*HEY COOKERS!*
BREW B QUE BBQ COOK-OFF on May 26th, 2012 in Conroe, Texas
*You are in luck! We have extended the BBQ Cook-Off Registration to end on SUNDAY MAY 20th, 2012 at MIDNIGHT.*

We will *only accept payment though Eventbrite* for BBQ Cook-Off Registration, website below: www.brewbque.eventbrite.com

*Brew B Que BBQ Cook-Off Application*, website: www.brewbque.com/BBQ.asp
For the application it is BEST that you print, complete, scan and email to me so that I may process the application faster and send you Event Information you will need for day of Cook-off on May 26th, 2012.

Best Regards,
Monica
Brew B Que BBQ Cook-Off Coordinator


----------

